# What is a rom?



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

My friend is looking to root his device and my tip to him was to read as much as possible before doing anything. So i'm lookign for a few sources to send him as far as 'what is a rom,kernel,custom recovery' or 'why should i root' and so on. I know these exist, I'm just currently unable to find them. I was looking for information from some of the more reliable sources rather than lifehacker and such. Could you please help me out in finding these?

And for what it's worth, he has an incredible 2.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

http://bit.ly/KwTM68

This should help.


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

OS Operating System.

G NEXUS


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

fcisco13 said:


> OS Operating System.
> 
> G NEXUS


well that's about as unhelpful as you can get. but thanks for replying to the subject header?


----------



## zookii (Jun 24, 2011)

gi812 said:


> well that's about as unhelpful as you can get. but thanks for replying to the subject header?


The ROM is the OS of the phone. Pretty simple definition. Expanded is, the ROM is the software that runs on the device to give you the UI you use. IE the OS like a computer.


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

There are probably as many reasons why root your phone as google gives you links









Why should I root my android phone


----------



## Tone_Capone (Jun 24, 2011)

gi812 said:


> well that's about as unhelpful as you can get. but thanks for replying to the subject header?


He did answer your question, twice now actually. There is plenty to read on these forums to get answers to any questions you may have. Here a are a few tips:

1. Use the search feature before asking anything. Chances are your question has already been asked dozens of times. 
2. Make sure to check the stickies on forums you use. They can be very helpful. 
And 3. Don't give anyone attitude when you get an answer you don't like. It just creates trouble, especially in threads like this one.

Since the ice is broken, did you have anymore questions?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Top 10 Noob questions: This is #1 Lol, anyways welcome to RootzWiki


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

You might also head over to the Incredible 2 forum since this one is dedicated to the Galaxy Nexus.

Another great place to learn is YouTube. As a noob it was nice to "walk through" the procedures for rooting, flashing, etc. with the video.

Also note that rooting methods differ greatly from phone to phone so make sure your friend is following directions for precisely his phone.

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

I would have expected a thread like this from someone with 2 posts









good day.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

chopper the dog said:


> I would have expected a thread like this from someone with 2 posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. Not to be a dick but after over 100 posts you would think the post would be properly named and in the correct forum. I smell trolls. Why hasn't this post been moved to the correct forum or deleted already?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mostly if you don't know why you're rooting and unlocking the phone, you should probably be searching around more and ignore any replies to this topic telling you how to do it until you know why you want to in the first place (and if it has any interest for you). There are plenty of topics on the internet telling you what you get by rooting.

If spending the time reading and working with the needed tools to do the modding are too time consuming, then perhaps it's best to stay on stock.

I don't think he's a troll, just a noob with 100+ posts after looking at his other posts.

Also...topic moved...


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

Clearly some of you did not read the first post and only the subject/thread title. As i stated before, this is for a friend, not me. The gnex is my 4th android phone, but i shouldnt have to explain that to anyone. I was simply looking for a few websites/links (from reliable/known sources) that would explain why rooting is beneficial and whatever else i listed in the original post.

Why did i post it here? These forums (gnexus) get more traffic than the general ones, and i thought that some of the more helpful people could shine, i guess i was wrong for the most part.

I can see this has now been moved to the Incredible 2 forums, which wasnt completely necessary.



BlackDobe said:


> Mostly if you don't know why you're rooting and unlocking the phone, you should probably be searching around more and ignore any replies to this topic telling you how to do it until you know why you want to in the first place (and if it has any interest for you). There are plenty of topics on the internet telling you what you get by rooting.
> 
> If spending the time reading and working with the needed tools to do the modding are too time consuming, then perhaps it's best to stay on stock.
> 
> ...


As stated before, i know why i do this. im trying to help someone else, as i'm sure someone else in the world has already explained it better than i can already. Just looking for a link to the topics stated. There really was no reason to move the topic, and if you did, would the general forums be more appropriate?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It was moved because it's not related to the Nexus. I don't care how much more traffic you think you will get with it being in the Nexus forum. It's not a good enough reason to post it where it doesn't belong.

EDIT: If you wish, it can go into the general Android forum instead though, but not the Nexus forum.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> It was moved because it's not related to the Nexus. I don't care how much more traffic you think you will get with it being in the Nexus forum. It's not a good enough reason to post it where it doesn't belong.


also not directly related to the incredible

edit: if anything, can you move it under general android then?


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

gi812 said:


> Try explaining that to someone who, for lack of a better phrase, technology retarded. ("My OS is Dell")


Here are some better phrases:
"Someone who doesn't know the first thing about how computers work."
"Someone who doesn't know their OS from their OEM."

Not only will you avoid stepping on the toes of anyone who is familiar with the world of developmental disabilities, you may also find it easier to educate your friend if you can do it without insulting his intelligence.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

Joesyr said:


> Here are some better phrases:
> "Someone who doesn't know the first thing about how computers work."
> "Someone who doesn't know their OS from their OEM."
> 
> Not only will you avoid stepping on the toes of anyone who is familiar with the world of developmental disabilities, you may also find it easier to educate your friend if you can do it without insulting his intelligence.


Yes those are most definitely a better way to put it. Anyways, I shouldnt have had to say it in the first place. In the first post i said what i was looking for so that i could help my friend with these links. I figured someone else could explain it better than i could, and has already explained it some where on the interwebs.


----------



## zookii (Jun 24, 2011)

gi812 said:


> Try explaining that to someone who, for lack of a better phrase, technology retarded. ("My OS is Dell")


No offense but if you can't differentiate between what the OS is versus a brand name then you do not need to be rooting your phone. I know its not you but a friend but that still applies.

Also you came here asking for information that is one simple Google search away. Its not our fault that you're still running IE7. Update it or run something else.

Bad attitude will get you more asshole responses. Which is why you've received very little help. Just a word of advice, you might want to be a little kinder.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Also, if your friend can't be bothered to learn about it on his/her own, then perhaps they shouldn't be rooting. That is, unless you want to be their constant tech support for the time they have their phone.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

yarly said:


> Also, if your friend can't be bothered to learn about it on his/her own, then perhaps they shouldn't be rooting. That is, unless you want to be their constant tech support for the time they have their phone.


^^^This. I spent hours rooting phones for two friends with them sitting right next to me. I made sure to explain everything I was doing and everything they would need to remember to make any future changes. No such luck. I still became their constant tech support. Won't do it again. Rooting is not for everyone. If a person cannot understand basic concepts and terms, and they are not willing to do the research and learning on their own they probably shouldn't be rooting. Just saying.


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

/me waves at landshark.

good day.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

/me waves back at chopper the dog


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

landshark said:


> ^^^This. I spent hours rooting phones for two friends with them sitting right next to me. I made sure to explain everything I was doing and everything they would need to remember to make any future changes. No such luck. I still became their constant tech support. Won't do it again. Rooting is not for everyone. If a person cannot understand basic concepts and terms, and they are not willing to do the research and learning on their own they probably shouldn't be rooting. Just saying.


Gone through this as well. Anytime anyone asks me to root there phone, I at least point them to the FAQ thread for their phone but it's up to them after that.

Surprisingly, my girlfriend does quite well with her GS2.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Very detailed a to z looks like.

http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/what-is-meant-by-firmware-stock-custom-roms-and-flashing-guide/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Not to jump on the dickwagon (yeah, sounds bad I know) but if you can't explain to your friend that a Rom is an alternative OS, and an OS is simply the digital framework upon which a graphic interface device--in this case a phone--runs if he/she needs a more detailed explanation, you probably aren't the one to be helping your friend anyway. How you have so many posts and can't a) figure out to search this forum or others to find an easy answer







search google c) search the TONS of youtube videos that give great explanations about how, why, and what Rom flashing is then there's something wrong with you as well. You're also being a complete ass to the people who have tried to give you the helpful links that pretty much give every piece of advice needed.

I also have to say that if your friend won't take the time to learn what it means to make this kind of change to a device, he or she doesn't need to be rooting anyway and definitely doesn't need to be flashing Roms. This is CNN.


----------



## Tone_Capone (Jun 24, 2011)

gi812 said:


> 1. I have searched. IE 7 and this site dont work well together. IE 7 won't even load XDA.
> 2. I know this, as stated, this was for a friend on the general rooting atmosphere
> 3. They should probably read the entire post rather than reacting to a thread title?


Ya I would definitely run away from IE7 as quickly as possible. Download something that's better, free, and open source. That should solve your browsing issues.

As a lot of others have said, rooting your Android device can be complicated. Different issues can arise from rooting and flashing custom software. It's very frustrating to all of us to answer that same question over and over and over again.

That's where stickies come in. That's where searching comes in.

All of us have been in your shoes man, just read as much as possible and if you find a question that's new and can't find an answer to, then ask.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

The OP got his answers and he apparently doesn't want help. Thread is just getting counter productive at this point.

Closed...

And really? IE7???? How do you manage to use the web with IE7? I hope you're trolling.


----------

